# T5 instead of T5HO



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

I have a light that takes 54 W T5HO bulbs. Can I put 28W T5s in it? I'm waiting for a backordered shipment of the HO bulbs and can only get the normal T5s locally. Thanks!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

lol. I'm using 28W bulbs in my T5HO fixture. Haven't tried it yet, but people on other forums say it overdrives the bulbs to near 54W anyways. Runs a little warm, but I ordered enough 28W bulbs to keep them permanently instead of the HO bulbs.

BTW, I used to live in Calgary too. Miss the place. =)


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

The pins look the same, but is the length the same?

It should work for a while. Worst case would be like one of those old flash bulbs 

If it's a good ballast, it shouldn't burn out... at least I'm thinking that... A real smart ballast would figure out what you were doing and not illuminate the tube, or better yet send normal T5 drive current to it


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I'm running a pair of 28w Coralife 10000k bulbs in my 4x54w TEK Light fixture. THe other two bulbs are HO GE 6500. Makes a nice combo. And spending only $8 per 28w bulb is great.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

bharada said:


> I'm running a pair of 28w Coralife 10000k bulbs in my 4x54w TEK Light fixture. THe other two bulbs are HO GE 6500. Makes a nice combo. And spending only $8 per 28w bulb is great.


Where do you think I got the idea? =)


----------

